# Critique My Curly Horse Mare?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Her conformation is a little bit like a draft horse; she has an upright, though strong looking, shoulder. Her hind legs are a bit "posty" and her back is on the long side, her front legs are set quite wide. The wide front legs with long back could have something to do with having a rolling gait that might look clumsy. She has great bone and a cute face. Will be interesting to see the baby. do you know what the sire is?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

The sire is also a Curly, if you want to look him up on the website with her pedigree is on it his name is 'MCH Buddy'. They are both ABC registered and so long as the foal is curly it should be registerable as well. Then I can get it ICHO registered, too. 

Thanks for the comment. They told us when we got her that she was so much a percent of Suffolk lines where she probably gets her drafty look from. Tenakee is such a sweet girl and always is the first one to come up to you in the pasture. Even out of some very friendly horses she is the most interested. My dad loves her look but he stole my more cow pony like Curly mare and broke her so now Tenny is my project.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

Super Cute! I love all horses! It seems like it would be hard to groom her though.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She has a very high tail set which is why I'm thinking her hind end is quite "off" looking. Like Tiny said she's posty in the back, has a steep shoulder and is very drafty looking.

She has that "broodmare look" to her so I think once she foals and starts being ridden regularly, she'll look better. Her back is longer. But she look so sweet and nice. I love her neck as face.

My step-aunt leased Buddy for a season, I remember him well. He is built quite heavy as well. He's only about 14.2-14.3...You'll have one stacked baby for sure...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She has a very high tail set which is why I'm thinking her hind end is quite "off" looking.


 I think you hit the nail on the head on this one. I did a quick PS job and "moved" her tail down, and her hip isn't too shabby when the tail is in the right place. Very pretty mare, has a typical shoulder common to pulling drafts that need strength through the front end. Will be interesting to see the foal, any pics of the sire?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had more pictures that I took of him when my step-aunt leased him, but I can't find them. I think they may be on the old computer. The small attached picture was one of them, but I had a body shot somewhere too...?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

ilostmyzipper; Thanks! She actually isn't too bad, but if she were to be pastured somewhere with burrs and get them in her little 'foot beards' as my friend so lovingly calls them, it could be a problem. But they actually retain a lot of dust in those curls, though. 

CLaPorte432; Looking at her I can see that about her tail. Just one of those things where I know something is off but just need someone to point out what. That was what I wanted to hear, because her muscling seems sort of poor at this point and I was hoping I could get her back into shape. I got to meet Buddy but not really get a complete feel for his personality. 

equiniphile; I have a few pictures of him that I can upload. I also will post some of her colt from last year who also was sired by Buddy. That colt was actually straight-coated. I'm hoping for a curly-coated filly, so sort of the opposite of her last foal.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------

